# I am new. I could not find the new members thread.



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello! My name is Kasey. My boyfriend and I just adopted our very first hedgehog, Moriarty! We are so happy to have him and I look forward to posting pics and updates about him!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome!! We look forward to meeting your new baby and answering any questions you may have.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the hog and welcome to HHC!


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations!
I'm new here also but already enjoying the support and kindness of this community. 
Good luck!
xx


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Moriarty? Oooh, someone's a Sherlock Holmes buff! Welcome. <3


----------



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all! I've already posted some questions and am eager for your response. 
Moriarty is an awesome little guy. Still a bit skittish but he has only went into a ball once and that was at the vets. When i picked him up he immediately went into the crook of my arm to hide. teehee. 
We are trying to make him comfortable enough so that he will not jump over every noise and will play more when we put him into his playpen.
As for his name, I do love Sherlock Holmes! We wanted a more interesting name that fit his personality and were stuck between Atilla and Moriarty. 
Moriarty definitley fits!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on Moriarty & welcome to HHC! The friendliest hedgie place on earth! :lol: 
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## AmbersHoglets (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats on your little guy! I have recently gotten 2 hedgies actually myself and the people here are GREAT help so far! (apparently know more then the breeder I got them from haha) But anyways, just wanted to say hi and welcome!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I hope you and Moriarty have a fabulous time together! Also, I like the name


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Not to fear, fellow hog owners! If diabolical crimes start to occur, you'll know where to turn!


----------



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Haha! So there is a Sherlock among us! Looks as though the fun begins! Muahahahahaha!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to you and your little guy!


----------

